# Electric Sharpener - Mastergrade



## alasakin (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi All

I'm new to this forum.

I wonder if anyone has heard or has an opinion on Mastergrade electric sharpener (KE 3000 or the more commercial KE280). I've got a few Tojiro knives, and a brand new Ryusen Blazen Gyuto (beautiful knife) that was was given to me as a gift. I like the Tojiros and use them quite often at home, the Blazen I haven't used yet, but I will.

I have a friend who is a fairly good sharpener, and would usually do me a favor and sharpen my knives every couple of weeks, while he was doing his. This friend is now moving away, so as you see I have a problem.. I like the knives to be sharp.

I've got a few options:

- Have it sharpened professionally - not inclined to do that.

- Learn how to sharpen, get whetstones etc, not sure I'm inclined to do that either, I work 10-12 hours a day and not sure I have the time nor the inclination to start spending time on sharpening, even high end knives like the Blazen.

- Get Minosharp 3 or another manual sharpening system (any better than that?)

- Get an electric sharpener. The options I've researched that stand out are Chef's Choice, probably the 1520, and the Mastergrade Nirey KE3000 or KE280 - these Nireys work on a different principle with a soft abrasive roll that adapts to the shape of the knife. I took the trouble and contacted the head office in Taiwan to ask a few questions, they promised me it can safely sharpen ANY double bevel knife (including 60/40, 80/20 etc), including Japanese high end knives and cheap Europeans, without removing anymore material than a proficient hand sharpener would do. The only thing they won't do is a single bevel, but that's not  a problem, since I haven't got any. It certainly seems interesting.

Money is not a huge issue, and if it's good I'll pay what it takes. So I'm interested in hearing the opinion of the experts here, especially with regards to using the electric sharpener on the high end expensive Blazen. I realize that for the resident experts an electric sharpener might be blasphemy, but still, humor me...

Many thanks


----------

